# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Assistance Aux Animaux : un refuge lucratif pour ses dirigeants [Le Canard enchaîné]

## NdNc

*Encore un article du Canard (mercredi 11 février 2015) consacré aux fondations véreuses.*
_Rappel :_
la SPA du boulevard Berthier
la fondation 30 millions d'amis

Quand on pense aux associations qui quémandent 1  sur Rescue...

********************************************

Le Canard enchaîné  mercredi 11 février 2015

*La fondation ASSISTANCE AUX ANIMAUX AAA
 un refuge lucratif pour ses dirigeants !*
*
La fondation d'aide aux animaux qui se soigne sur la bête*
*
Un magot de 49 millions, un parc immobilier impressionnant Longtemps cajolée par l'État, la fondation Assistance aux animaux est dans le collimateur du fisc. La pâtée est bonne !*

    Depuis 11 heures, l'attroupement grossit. Nous sommes le vendredi 7 février, et, comme chaque jour,une foule de mamies flanquées de leurs chats ou de leurs toutous malades se presse à la porte de ce dispensaire parisien pour animaux, aux n° 23 de l'avenue de la République. L'intérieur n'a rien d'une clinique de luxe, même si une ex-Miss Paris assure l'accueil des visiteurs et des « patients ». Les salles d'attente et de soins sont décaties. Le sous-sol est encore moins ragoûtant. À gauche de l'escalier, les toilettes et un débarras. À droite, une porte grande ouverte sur un drôle de bloc opératoire : ni masques, ni bonnets, ni blouses... 
    Les employés vont et viennent entre les piles de dossiers, tandis qu'un chirurgien opère un gros clébard, les quatre fers en l'air et le  ventre ouvert._ « Ah ! C'est pas stérile comme pour les hommes ! »_ s'esclaffe le secrétaire général, Gilbert Mouthon, un personnage haut en couleur. Bienvenue au siège de la fondation Assistance aux animaux. Une maison qui gagne à être connue et qui va l'être : elle intéresse sérieusement la Cour des comptes et les Impôts

*    Niches de luxe*

     Reconnu d'utilité publique depuis vingt-cinq ans, cette uvre caritative soigne les bêtes dont les maîtres sont sans le sou. Un danger qui ne menace guère la fondation : elle affiche 49 millions de fonds propres et reçoit plus de 15 millions de legs immobiliers et de dons par an. Son carnet d'adresses non plus n'est pas pauvre. Le conseil d'administration siège dans de beaux locaux au cur du parc du château de Versailles et compte parmi ses membres éminents l'ex-ministre UMP Jean-Jacques Aillagon, qui _« adore les animaux »_.
    Mais cette richissime institution a surtout une particularité : elle gère quatre fois plus d'appartements et de villas que de dispensaires et de refuges pour animaux ! Pas moins de 74 biens immobiliers situés à Paris, dans les Hauts-de-Seine, dans la banlieue sud et sur la Côte d 'Azur...contre 17 établissements pour accueillir les toutous et les matous ! _« Nous les investissons dans la pierre, car  nous dépendons des dons, et nous n'avons que quatre années de trésorerie d'avance »_, gémit la présidente, Arlette Alessandri, 76 piges. Elle vient encore de faire l'acquisition de quatre appartements à Saint-Cloud.
    Las ! Depuis peu, cet impressionnant patrimoine est passé au scanner par le Direction nationales d'enquêtes fiscales Le fisc soupçonne les dirigeants d'Assistance aux animaux de profiter  de son statut de fondation, qui l'exonère de tout impôt ou taxe (sur les sociétés, revenus fonciers, plus-values immobilières, T.V.A, etc.), pour bâtir une entreprise plus commerciale que caritative. Bref, de se goinfrer sur la bête, ce qui pourrait leur coûter _«  10 millions de redressement sur trois ans »_, confie une bonne âme du ministère.


*Droit de vétos*

    Les enquêteurs ont déjà répertorié pas moins de 16 comptes bancaires au nom de la fondation, dont deux comptes titres, et de plus de 15 millions de valeurs mobilières qui font des petits, à côté des rentrées de loyers (un demi-million par an). Ce remarquable sens des économies s'allie à celui de la famille. Jusqu'en décembre, le président s'appelait Jean-Noël Alessandri, le fiston d'Arlette, qui lui avait succédé avant qu'elle lui (re)succède.Il était défrayé 5 800 euros par mois. Il loge à La Celle-Saint-Cloud dans une villa appartenant à la fondation. _« Il loue, et plus cher que le prix du marché »_, jure la maman. Une mère intraitable qui s'apprête à propulser son fifils au poste de directeur, cette fois, à la place d'une dénommée Luisa Ferrara, rémunérée  6 600 euros mensuels.
_« Oui, ce salaire est scandaleux ! »_ balance, impavide, le secrétaire général, Gilbert Mouthon. Lequel, en poste depuis des lustres, feint encore la stupéfaction sur un autre sujet délicat. Comment ? La gratuité des soins dans ses dispensaires n'est pas respectée ? Les mamies qui défilent l'attestent d'une seule voix :_ «  On nous demande entre 12 et 18 euros.  Mais ça reste trois fois moins que chez le vétérinaire, c'est pour ça qu'on vient. »_ Au mur, une affichette mentionne une demande de « participation aux frais ». Le fisc y voit un business déguisé et une concurrence déloyale aux vétos, dont les syndicats hurlent depuis des années. Mouthon, lui, poursuit son numéro : _« Mais où est passée l'affiche mentionnant la gratuité ? »_ Pas de chance, elle a disparu juste le jour de la venue du « Canard ». _« Elle était pourtant là, on va la remettre dare-dare ! »_

*Muselière fiscales*

    À la fondation, l'oseille paie aussi les billets d'avion d'Arlette Alessandri lorsqu'elle se rend dans ses résidences secondaires en Corse. _« Seulement un voyage toutes les trois semaines »_, minimise Mouthon. _« Non, c'est tous les trois mois, et pour me rendre au refuge de Bastelicaccia ! »_ rectifie la présidente Dans cet univers pittoresque où bossent 110 salariés, dirigeants et personnel s'entendent comme chien et chat : des fiches sur la vie privée des uns circulent, des données piquées dans des ordinateurs des autres filtrent, les boules puantes et les plaintes se croisent. Gilbert Mouthon n'hésite pas à se vanter encore : _« Cet été, nous avons été mis au courant du contrôle fiscal. J'ai appelé l'un de nos administrateurs, Bernard Gaudillère, pour qu'il intervienne auprès de l'agent. Ça a dérouillé ! »_
    Le Gaudillère en question, élu PS de Paris et ex-premier adjoint aux finances de Delanoë, se trouve être, à Bercy, le grand chef du contrôle général des fondations. À ce titre, il siège dans celle de la famille Allessandri. Joint par le « Canard », il admet : _« J'ai appelé l'agent, mais pas pour lui dire de ne pas faire de contrôle fiscal. Je voulais juste vérifier si cet agent avait des relations étroites avec un employé de la fondation. »_ Représentant de l'État, son boulot consisterait plutôt à surveiller la fondation. Pour l'instant, rien n'a attiré son attention
    Son pote Mouthon a gardé le « plus grave » pour la fin :_ « Nous sommes la cible d'un règlement de comptes de salariés et d'anciens employés qui veulent mettre la main sur l'argent de la fondation pour financer le djihadisme. »_
    La défense est déjà au poil !

    Le Canard enchaîné  mercredi 11 février 2015
    Jean-François Julliard et Christophe Nobili


********************************************

----------


## corinnebergeron

J'adore la ligne de défense choisie.

----------


## NdNc

Sur le site de la fondation : un article sur le Noël des animaux du 29 et 30 novembre et une magnifique photo du calendrier 2014 : on sent les gars hyper-réactifs ...

----------


## NdNc

Sur le site du JPA (Le *J*ournal de la *P*rotection *A*nimale www.lejpa.com) , vous avez le dessin humoristique accompagnant l'article du canard : ici

----------


## vagabong 68

Oui, j'ai déjà pris connaissance de l'info.
Ca va décourager plus d'un !

----------


## shdjld

cela fait des années que certaines presses en parlent mais les particuliers qui ne sont pas dans la PA, leurs font confiance, évidement, ils sont connues faute d'être reconnues par les bénévoles, qui eux font un boulot de fourmi au sein de petites d'associations de PA. ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

Et en sont souvent de leur poche ...

----------


## NdNc

J'ai failli donner de l'argent à cette fondation, puis j'ai vu qu'il y avait plus d'une centaine de salariés...
Pour pouvoir salarier plus de 100 personnes, il faut avoir de très très gros moyens.

J'ai bien aimé aussi *"nous n'avons que quatre années de trésorerie d'avance"*
Sur Rescue, on en est plutôt à _" plusieurs mois de factures non réglées"_

----------


## aurore

_« Non, c'est tous les trois mois, et pour me rendre au refuge de Bastelicaccia ! »

_Je me demande s'ils ont des refuges dans le Pas de calais, les Ardennes ou la Creuse, et si elle s'y rend aussi souvent_ 

_Décidément, dès qu'il y a beaucoup de sousquelque part, soit les gens finissent par perdre la tête, soit ça finit par attirer des morfales...

----------


## NdNc

> _« Non, c'est tous les trois mois, et pour me rendre au refuge de Bastelicaccia ! _


et encore heureux qu'ils n'aient pas ouvert un refuge à Tahiti ou à l'île de la Réunion !




> Je me demande s'ils ont des refuges dans le Pas de calais, les Ardennes ou la Creuse, et si elle s'y rend aussi souvent


...ne soyez pas  si cruelle ! 



Ne manque pas d'air la famille Alessandri qui a privatisé la fondation !

----------


## NdNc

...



> Sergine Van De Velde J'y étais enquêtrice. et donatrice Au bout d'un an je les ai envoyé ballader



Article sur "Le *J*ournal de la *P*rotection *A*nimale www.lejpa.com"

----------


## NdNc

un témoignage :

----------


## NdNc

Pour la SPA-boulevard-Berthier, certains ne lâchent pas prise :
*La SPA jugée au Tribunal de Grande Instance à Paris*

*délibéré au 14 avril 2015.*

----------


## NdNc

Un autre témoignage :

----------


## NdNc

Suite...
Maintenant la FAA est dans le collimateur de la Cour des Comptes, du fisc et de l'ordre des vétérinaires.

On apprend que la FAA perçoit par an entre 10 et 14 millions d'euros des donateurs !

Si la FAA perd ses agréments (Utilité publique + reconnaissance d'intérêt général) et a un redressement fiscal , c'est la fin complète de la FAA.

Le Parisien
Le Figaro
Le Journal de la Protection Animale JPA

Page facebook de la FAA

*L'an dernier, suite à l'article du Canard Enchainé, toutes les demandes ou les critiques sur la page facebook de la FAA étaient consciencieusement supprimées dans l'heure qui suit.*


> *Enquête : les drôles de pratiques de la Fondation Assistance aux animaux*
> 
> *LE FAIT DU JOUR. Gestion  et pratiques douteuses, utilisation curieuse de son parc immobilier...  Notre enquête sur cette fondation reconnue d'utilité publique.*
> 
> Sur le papier, on en miaulerait presque d'admiration. Créée en 1930, estampillée « d'utilité publique » depuis 1989, la Fondation Assistance  aux animaux (FAA) recueille chats et chiens victimes de mauvais  traitements, soigne gratuitement les animaux dont les propriétaires sont  dans le besoin, les héberge dans des « maisons de retraite »  ces  « havres de paix » qui permettent de surmonter le choc du départ de leur  maître.
> 
>                                                                                                                                                       Chaque année, la FAA reçoit entre 10  et 16 M de dons et de legs. En échange, les 65 000 donateurs annoncés  sur le site peuvent déduire 66 % de leurs dons de leur impôt sur le  revenu.
> 
> Au vu de l'orage qui s'annonce, cette manne financière risque pourtant  de se tarir. A la suite du signalement d'un ancien salarié, la Cour des comptes  mais aussi le fisc ont lancé voilà près d'un an des investigations  approfondies sur cette Fondation, qui ne met en ligne aucun rapport  financier, et ont levé des lièvres. Les soins gratuits, marque de  fabrique de la FAA ? Quasi introuvables dans les dispensaires. Ce qui  n'a pas manqué d'irriter l'ordre des vétérinaires, parti en guerre. L'énorme patrimoine immobilier issu des legs ou acheté grâce aux dons ? Certains  appartements sont occupés par des salariés, voire par des enfants  d'administrateurs. Quant au siège social, officiellement basé avenue de  la République, à Paris, au-dessus d'un dispensaire fatigué, il est en réalité sis dans le parc du château de Versailles,  à la suite d'un rocambolesque accord passé il y a plus de vingt ans !  « C'est sûr que, pour faire miséreux et recueillir des dons, Versailles,  ça passe mal », ironise un salarié.
> ...

----------


## aurore

Ca fait beaucoup de trucs qui clochent dans tous les sens...  ::

----------


## NdNc

La première page du Parisien :



Les deuxième et troisième page entièrement consacrées à la FAA :

...

...

...

...




...

...

----------


## NdNc

Pour la SPA Boulevard Berthier , ça ne s'arrange pas :
la SPA du boulevard Berthier

----------


## azalaïs

Une association est ce qu'en font ses membres.Les écueils sont souvent liés à l'argent et à la confrontation des égos.

----------


## NdNc

Pour la Fondation Assistance aux animaux :
*
Perte de l'agrément fiscal ?*

voir le Parisien du 26 mai 2016

*La Fondation Assistance aux animaux, visée par un rapport mordant de la Cour des comptes, risque de perdre son agrément fiscal. Une sanction rarissime.*

Dispensaires prétendus gratuits qui ne le sont pas ; achats à la pelle d'immeubles locatifs sans aucun rapport avec la protection des animaux ; gestion peu rigoureuse... voilà des mois que la Fondation Assistance aux animaux (FAA) est visée tant par le fisc que par la Cour des comptes (nos éditions du 29 février).

Les ennuis de cette fondation estampillée d'utilité publique (FUP) depuis 1989 ne font, semble-t-il, que commencer. Selon nos informations, la Cour des comptes, qui devrait dévoiler son rapport définitif début juin, vient d'envoyer un courrier à Bercy : pour elle, il y a « non-conformité des dépenses engagées » par la Fondation aux objectifs poursuivis -- dans le cas présent, protéger les animaux.

Pour la FAA, qui gère chaque année quelque 13 MEUR de dons et legs, l'enjeu est de taille, car si Bercy suit l'avis de la Cour, elle perdra l'agrément fiscal qui permet à ses 65 000 donateurs de déduire 66 % des sommes versées de leur impôt sur le revenu. Sollicitée, la Direction générale des finances publiques confirme « qu'en pratique, on suit les recommandations des rapports rendus publics de la Cour des comptes ». Si tel était le cas, la Fondation aurait sans doute du mal à se remettre d'une telle sanction. Il faut dire que la synthèse du rapport définitif de la Cour des comptes, dont « le Parisien »-« Aujourd'hui en France » a pu se procurer une copie, est d'une rare sévérité.

Près du quart des ressources utilisées
pour acquérir des immeubles de rapport

Alors même que la FAA, quand elle fait appel à la générosité du public, met en avant un « emploi immédiat des fonds collectés » pour des actions en faveur des animaux, dans les faits, elle s'est surtout constitué un trésor de guerre au fil des ans : les réserves, qui ont bondi de 45 % en quatre ans, avoisinaient 52,8 MEUR fin 2014. Cette trésorerie, qui représente quatre fois la collecte annuelle, permet à la Fondation « d'assurer le fonctionnement de ses équipements pendant près de dix ans, sans que les donateurs en soient avisés ». Près du quart des ressources ont par ailleurs été utilisées pour acquérir des immeubles de rapport, là encore sans prévenir les donateurs.

Autre coup de griffe : le compte d'emploi des ressources, qui leur permet de comprendre où va l'argent, comporte de « nombreuses défaillances » (manque de précisions sur les biens légués, description des missions sociales non conformes à la réalité, etc.). Même « défaillances » relevées aussi côté gestion : absence de contrôle interne ; frais de déplacement remboursés sans lien avec l'objet social ou sans justificatifs suffisants ; équipement IRM d'environ 1 M mis à disposition d'un centre vétérinaire privé sans suivi. Sur la gouvernance, les magistrats relèvent des conflits d'intérêts et pointent des décisions importantes (IRM, achat d'immeubles) prises sans que le conseil d'administration soit informé.

Le dernier tacle  le plus grave ?  concerne les tutelles : alors que les représentants de quatre ministères (Intérieur, Finances, Agriculture et Environnement !) siègent au conseil, cela n'a permis ni l'adoption d'une « stratégie claire et transparente », ni « la mise en place de normes de gestion normalement applicables dans un organisme disposant de telles ressources financières ».

Sollicitée hier, la présidente de la FAA, Arlette Alessandri, nous précisait que « le rapport définitif n'a toujours pas été rendu » et que la Fondation « n'a pas encore remis l'ensemble des observations à la Cour des comptes ».



*DROIT DE REPONSE*

_Article du Parisien en date du 24 mai 2016 intitulé « la Fondation joue sa survie »

Reconnue dutilité publique et faisant appel à la générosité du public, la Fondation Assistance aux Animaux est soumise au contrôle de la Cour des comptes.

Toutefois, elle souhaite souligner quà ce stade la Cour des comptes ne publiera son rapport que dans plusieurs semaines et que, par conséquent, les échanges entre cette dernière et la Fondation, qui ont lieu actuellement dans le cadre du respect du principe du contradictoire, sont pour lheure strictement confidentiels ; toute divulgation à un tiers nayant pas à en connaître exposant son auteur à des poursuites, sur le fondement de larticle 226-13 du Code pénal. Lorsque le rapport sera divulgué, la Fondation considérera en toutes hypothèses avec beaucoup dattention les préconisations qui seront formulées par la Cour des comptes.

Rappelons quune fondation reconnue dutilité publique se caractérise notamment par un impératif : sa vocation à rester pérenne. Cet impératif se traduit au moment de la création par la constitution dune dotation intangible, et, tout au long de la vie de la fondation, par une gestion financière prudente que celle-ci met en place.

Cest à laune de cet impératif que la gestion financière de la Fondation assistance aux Animaux a été définie avec un seul objectif : garantir la pérennité de ses actions au bénéfice de la cause animale.

En bon gestionnaire, la Fondation Assistance aux Animaux a privilégié les placements sûrs et affecté une partie de ses ressources issues de la générosité publique, à lacquisition dimmeubles de rapport ou décidé de conserver des biens immobiliers légués et non dédiés. Cette volonté a été présentée aux donateurs dans le cadre de son rapport moral.

Ces investissements constituent une étape intermédiaire indispensable et transparente, en vue de réaliser les missions sociales de protection de la cause animale portée par la Fondation grâce notamment aux revenus issus des immeubles de rapport acquis. Ainsi, la volonté des donateurs toujours été scrupuleusement respectée dans la mesure où la finalité de toutes ses décisions est de financer des actions au seul bénéfice de la cause animale.

Notre Fondation a dautre part, choisi de renforcer le montant de ses réserves afin de pallier laléa de la générosité des donateurs notamment, plus particulièrement sagissant des legs dont les montants varient dune année sur lautre.

Notre Fondation accorde une importance particulière à létablissement du Compte demploi et des ressources (CER), éléments phare de présentation de lutilisation des fonds collectés. Cest pourquoi elle sest entourée dexperts reconnus pour établir et valider ce document qui atteste de sa parfaire sincérité.

Sagissant de sa gouvernance, il faut souligner que les ministères de Tutelle qui siègent en qualité de membres de droit au sein du Conseil dadministration, bénéficient dune voix délibérative et ont dès lors pleinement part à lensemble des délibérations et décisions adoptées par la Fondation et notamment sagissant de sa stratégie financière._

----------

